# How much do goat hooves grow per month?



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

well, the subject line already tells it.

I'm sure that there's an answer somewhere in the worldwide web but I don't have the time to do research right now. I would therefore very much appreciate your help with this one


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

The growth I've seen is as variable as the horse's hooves. They grew much faster when the grass was lush, and have slowed way down as the winter hair started coming in. 

I don't know if it's because my Saanen is light colored, or if it's a breed characteristic, but he keeps his feet pretty well in trim with just a little help here and there. They have a lot of rough climbing rocks and concrete, and ground that varies from marsh to exposed limestone. His hoof wall seems so thin after the hooves. I've only had to use a file on it.

BTW, my double-palomino paint (stock horse type) has the 2nd hardest hooves in my heard. They may be white horn, but they are like stone. Only the solid black arabians have harder horn.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I just went out to help trim a dairy herd and ever goat had a diffent hoof growth. All on the same feed and in the same pen. I think it comes down to each goat.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

It's an individual thing, and also a seasonal thing. Hoof growth is faster in the summer and slows in the winter in all hooved species.

Breeds have different rates of growth also, it seems to me.


----------

